# Lush Running Wild



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)




----------



## MercyMom (Dec 19, 2011)

Wow! He looks great!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Gorgeous pictures of your beautiful girl.


----------



## Winniesmom (Jul 7, 2012)

Lush is so beautiful! I wish we had more snow, and less mud for Winnie to run in!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## GoldenCamper (Dec 21, 2009)

Love the bokeh in the snow pic. Hope she is up and running again soon.


----------



## ShipIt (Jun 6, 2011)

Beautiful pictures! I love that second one. What kind of camera do you use?


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

I hope she is able to do that again soon.


----------



## Otter (Feb 23, 2011)

Great pictures. Really like the second one.


----------



## soxOZ (Dec 13, 2007)

First shot is great "Landing gear up and were flying"... Great timing..!!!.
But the second photo is a really lovely portrait of your Lush...


----------



## Tennyson (Mar 26, 2011)

Simply beautiful


----------



## Rob's GRs (Feb 25, 2007)

Oaklys Dad said:


> I hope she is able to do that again soon.


That first picture and your statement, made me think about that old TV series _The 6 Million Dollar Man_ introduction...... 

So I revised it;

_Gentlemen, we can rebuild her. We have the technology. We have the capability to build the world's first bionic Retriever. Lushie will be that Retriever. Better than she was before. Better, stronger, faster.
http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0071054/quotes?qt0103286_


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Stunning shot of a stunning girl. Sending good thoughts she is running like that again soon!

ETA: Without the snow


----------

